# Anthony Joshua



## MA_Student (Oct 28, 2017)

Looking forward to anthony Joshua's fight. I'm not a massive boxing fan but he's a great fighter and always brings it. Just been watching the behind the scenes documentary of the klitschko fight and I'm rooting for him tonight


----------



## jobo (Oct 28, 2017)

by all accounts he was lucky to get a tko


----------



## TMA17 (Nov 7, 2017)

I look forward to an AJ vs Wilder fight.


----------

